# NDSU Mens B-Ball



## smalls

Wha-WHAT!!

For those that don't know, the big boy school in Nodak begins play in its conference tournament tomorrow. The Herd comes in as the #1 seed with a 16-2 conference record and a great shot to make the big dance, the NCAA tourney...MARCH MADNESS in their first year of eligibility.

By winning the regular season, they've already locked up a spot in the NIT (which I admit is like kissing your sister, but cool none the less since it's a really hot sister). Now they need to win 3 games in Sioux Falls to qualify for THE greatest collegiate sporting event. Bigger than the BCS and definitely bigger than "The Frozen Five" (this isn't meant to disparage Sioux hockey, I am just trying to emphasize the point that the opportunity to play in the Big Dance is in-fuggin-credible).

I'll readily admit that local collegiate basketball is not a coveted sport in ND. In fact, both universities women's programs have more history than the men's do. But the current squad taking the floor for NDSU is one that the whole state should be proud of. Ben Woodside and Brett Winkleman will go down as the two greatest NDSU b-ball players of all time. The team is scrappy, hustles, and is great off the floor, in fact Winkleman was recently named ESPN the mag's Academic All American of the Year. He's been on the AA team for 3 years now, but was chosen as THE guy this year (I believe he carries a 3.8+ GPA in one of the Engineering applications). This isn't a bunch of JUCO transfers, it's a group of athletes assembled essentially from MN, ND and SD...with the lone Sconi being great senior Mike Nelson.

The current senior class has given this state it's greatest collegiate b-ball victories as they've knocked off a couple of top 15 rated teams (once at Marquette and once at Wisconsin-Madison). In addition they've played some nail biters with a very good K-State team a few years ago and even USC (yeah, Southern Cal) this year.

If you haven't checked out this team, do yourself a favor and do a little reading as they will impress you. Their first game of the Summit Conference tourney is tomorrow (Saturday) night at 6 pm Central time.

GO BISON!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Hey Smalls

Woody and Mike Nelson live in an apartment right above me. It has been a lot of fun talking with those kids the last couple of years. They are both first class young men and I will be yelling loud enough for them to hear me in Sioux Falls. Last week the game was on TV it was great to watch them win the conference. They have a lot of heart on that team and they never give up.

Not sure if you are aware of it but woody scored 60 points by himself in one game this season, that was a hoot to listen to.

It will be televised on ESPNU Ch 301 Cableone in Fargo

Should be a great tournament.

GO BISON!!!!!


----------



## smalls

Uff-da!

The Herd build a big first half lead only to have Centenary come out in the second and shoot the lights out. NDSU actually gave up the lead for a brief time but riding the shoulders of Brett Winkleman the Bison advanced to the semi-round of tournament play.

Next game will be Monday evening and if you are out of the Fargo area or you don't have CableOne, you can listen to FREE audio courtesy of gobison dot com.

Bob,

Yep, I was listening to that 3OT SFA game where Woody went for 60. The guy is an unbelievable talent. I hope all is well with you and your family! 

GO BISON!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

I nearly had a heart attack in the 2nd half watching the game on a webcast.

I have tickets to the championship game in Sioux Falls on tuesday night. This may be immature, but I really hope I can storm the court and be loud and obtrusive as NDSU goes to their first BIG DANCE.

Honestly though, if SU wouldn't have rebounded from their 2nd half collapse tonight I would have started a riot that would have made the Rodney King beating look like an elementary school finger painting.

Sioux Falls On Tuesday.....give me a shout if anybody else is heading down.


----------



## Tator

ya I'll go with you 870 to root for the Bison.....................

NOT!!!!


----------



## Tator

Although who wants to go Tuesday to watch Southern Utah and Oakland play for a bid into the tourney????

talk about a boring game, and not so great crowd attendance......


----------



## 870 XPRS

How did Duke fair yesterday dillhole?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bob Kellam said:


> Hey Smalls
> 
> Woody and Mike Nelson live in an apartment right above me.
> GO BISON!!!!!


I'm sorry!

I must say if I lived below them I woulden't be calling them "first class" Thanks for not calling the cops on us all the time! :beer:


----------



## Tator

lost to maryland in the ACC championship

thanks for asking though.....we'll be fine in the NCAA tourney.....

:beer:


----------



## smalls

Tator said:


> lost to maryland in the ACC championship
> 
> thanks for asking though.....we'll be fine in the NCAA tourney.....
> 
> :beer:


Wow... a women's bb comeback from the imperial leader of the sporting equivalent of dungeons and dragons (fantasy sports). If I ever have a question on how the LA Sparks matchup with the Lynx, I know who to call.


----------



## Tator

haha. Yep, I'd be your man. In fact, I'm so into womens hockey, that I forgot the Men's team made it into the Playoffs!!! wow huh

Go Danica Patrick!!!!

P.S. Kidder County won the Class B. And the Bison women came back from a huge deficit at half to win the game!!! it was amazing!!!

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> haha. Yep, I'd be your man. In fact, I'm so into womens hockey, that I forgot the Men's team made it into the Playoffs!!! wow huh
> 
> Go Danica Patrick!!!!
> 
> P.S. Kidder County won the Class B. And the Bison women came back from a huge deficit at half to win the game!!! it was amazing!!!
> 
> Tator


I've seen it all............


----------



## smalls

Game time is 6 pm!!!

Will be on one of the CableOne channels in Fargo I believe. Otherwise you can listen for free on gobison dot com.

NDSU will try to avenge one of the two conference lossses from the season when they play Southern Utah University.

GO BISON!!!


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Bison win by 12! One more and were dancing :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## smalls

BenelliBlaster said:


> Bison win by 12! One more and were dancing :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


Holy $hit! WHO'S THIS GUY! AA! :beer:

ESPN2 tomorrow night!! For some reason I can't get the song "Final Countdown" out of my head. Tomorrow is going to be a worthless day of work.

Now we just have to see if its Oakland or SDSU we'll face. We lost to Oakland earlier this year but I'd rather not face SDSU with the crowd they've been bringing to Sioux Falls this week.


----------



## MOB

It's too bad both the SDSU men and the NDSU women lost to the Oakland teams or we could have had an all Dakota finals. Good luck to the Bison men and the women Jacks today. Both final games are on ESPN, the 7:00 mens game on ESPN2 and the 3:00 womens game on ESPNNU.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Damn blizzard....not only did it end my trip to Sioux Falls for the game, all the bars in town are closed as well.


----------



## Tator

hmmm I feel for you, I really do.......


----------



## drjongy

If the Bison lose are they out of the Big Dance or do they still have a shot?

I had no idea they were doing that well. It would be really cool to have a North Dakota team in that tourney...even though thinking of the Bison makes me ill!!! :lol:

Just wait 5-6 years, UND will be taking it to Bison just like old times. :beer:


----------



## Tator

I'm really taking a liking to Dr. Jongy...

and he lives in a pretty cool town also.....


----------



## smalls

drjongy said:


> If the Bison lose are they out of the Big Dance or do they still have a shot?
> 
> I had no idea they were doing that well. It would be really cool to have a North Dakota team in that tourney...even though thinking of the Bison makes me ill!!! :lol:
> 
> Just wait 5-6 years, UND will be taking it to Bison just like old times. :beer:


Unfortunately, if they lose they have no shot of an at-large bid. Frankly, win or lose they should go down as the greatest college B-ball team this state has ever seen.

I will wait 5-6 years Dr. Jongy, but before making such bold predictions perhaps your program should focus on beating teams like Northern State, Southwest Minnesota and (cough, cough) MAYVILLE STATE on a consistent basis. I realize it must have been super exciting squeaking out the one-point victory over VCSU... good luck :beer:

Two and half hours til game time and getting 870-esque intoxicated.


----------



## Tator

> getting 870-esque intoxicated


I don't recommend this to anyone, ever, ever..........

have you ever read his 4am posts after getting blitzed?


----------



## 870 XPRS

Believe me Tator, if I could pass out after a 6 pack at 9:30 i'd welcome it with open arms......almost reminds me of someone.


----------



## Tator

haha, ya, my brother.....

I agree, your an expensive drunk.....


----------



## Bob Kellam

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

BISON WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOB

Way to go Bison! In the big dance! Congrats from an SDSU alumni! The SDSU women are also Summit league champs! Both games were great comebacks! Oakland must feel destroyed!


----------



## Tator

as much as I hate it, I'll say congrats, and I WILL be rooting for the bison at the dance. Gotta root for ND teams, no matter which side of the fence your on.

most guys can't say that..........but that's what separates the men from the children...


----------



## 870 XPRS

Start the bus Oakland.....have a nice trip home.


----------



## Bob Kellam

> Oakland must feel destroyed!


No kidding after leading the entire game........ Had my doubts at the half but I knew the boys had a lot of heart and it showed itself at the end.

Congrats to the BISON! They made ND proud tonight!!!


----------



## R y a n

Wow!

:beer:


----------



## smalls

Wow...did I really write that? :beer: :eyeroll:

WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!


----------



## Bob Kellam

McFeely: Comeback victory over Oakland fulfills NDSU's dream

Sioux Falls, S.D. - The destiny is fulfilled. The anointment is justified. The resume is complete. 
By: Mike McFeely, INFORUM

North Dakota State is going to the NCAA tournament.

How does that sound? NDSU is going to the Big Dance.

If there were any questions remaining about the Bison's big plunge into Division I, they were answered by the unforgettable image of Ben Woodside standing atop a ladder at Sioux Falls Arena, snipping the net from the rim and waving the prize above his head as a throng of Bison fans roared.

It was the ESPN moment Joe Chapman, Gene Taylor, Tim Miles, Saul Phillips, Woodside and a whole slew of others dreamed about. The Bison are national news. The headline splashed across the Worldwide Leader in Sports after NDSU's 66-64 victory over Oakland said, "N.D. State Is Dancing."

"How many times does North Dakota get put up on that stage as a state?" Phillips, the overjoyed and exhausted coach, said. "The only time we're on national TV is when the Weather Channel is there. This is huge."

The heroics belonged to Woodside, whose jumper with 4 seconds left was the game-winner. But the prize - and the madness sure to follow for the next week - belongs to the entire lot of fifth-year seniors who came to Fargo on faith and were knighted as the group that had to fulfill the dreams of an entire fan base.

How often to people realize every expectation placed on them? Especially when they get exactly one chance at meeting the biggest expectation? Woodside, Brett Winkelman, Mike Nelson and Lucas Moormann did it. They did it all.

"We have a great group of guys," Woodside said in the postgame news conference, the net he cut down hanging from his neck. "It's a dream come true. It's excitement more than relief. This was our goal from the beginning of the season and we realized our dream."

Snapshots that won't soon be forgotten:

E Phillips weeping with joy after the game, then bear-hugging Woodside and giving his star point guard a big kiss on the side of the head.

E Woodside sprinting around the court with his arms raised after Oakland's Johnathon Jones missed a long 3-pointer as the buzzer sounded to end the game, and then getting mobbed and tackled as Bison fans stormed the court.

E Phillips climbing the ladder to take his turn at cutting a strand of net and pumping his right fist in the air to celebrate, the tears long since replaced with intense joy.

E Woodside looking extremely agitated while he waited to be interviewed live on ESPN News, because he wanted to return to the raucous, once-in-a-lifetime celebration on the court.

"I'm just so happy for the kids and what they've accomplished," NDSU President Chapman said as he watched the party from the side of the court. "Remember, when these kids decided to come here the waiting period to get to the NCAAs was 13 years. Then we got it down to five years. Now they are going to the NCAA tournament. This is March Madness. This is a massive thing for NDSU."

Another round of fun is just beginning. The Bison will find out who and where they play Sunday. First-round games are March 19 and 20 at sites scattered around the country. The run-up to those days will be a tsunami of buzz, excitement and anticipation unlike anything Red River Valley sports has seen.

Enjoy the ride. The Bison are dancing.

"It sounds wonderful. It's the best feeling all us guys have ever had in basketball," Woodside said. "We've dreamt about this from Day 1 and we worked for this for five years. That's a great headline - 'We're Dancing.' "


----------



## maanjus11

GO BISON!


----------



## KEN W

Great win.....bring on North Carolina...... :beer:

Wouldn't it be awesome if the Bison wound up playing the Gophers at the Big Dance?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Watched the game, and did not think they would over come the shooting of Oakland, but they did!!!!!

Congrats Boys!!!!!!!!

Smalls said it all!!!!!!!!!



> smalls Posted: Tue Mar 10, 2009 9:14 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wow...did I really write that?
> 
> WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!WE'RE GOIN' DANCIN'!


----------



## djleye

KEN W said:


> Great win.....bring on North Carolina...... :beer:
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome if the Bison wound up playing the Gophers at the Big Dance?


Gophers won't be dancing this year!!!

On the PA show this am, Flip Saunders said, "Nice to see one team from our region make the NCAA tournament"!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will bring new meaning to the opening round games!!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Will they be a for sure 16 seed?

To me they look better than a 16 seed, based on previous 16's I've seen.. hopefully they'll be a 15 seed which puts them in the (better) lower half of any bracket.

:jammin:


----------



## jgat

Congrats to NDSU! What a fun game to watch! 
In the end they needed a MN boy to get it done for them. oke: :beer: 
Hopefully they get put in the MN regional. I'll be cheering for them!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Nice to see this on ESPN

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=290692449


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Very, very cool.

It's going to be weird to see the Bison in the bracket...but I like it!


----------



## Franchi 9-12

They should be higher than a 16 seed. Right now they are looking at probably a 13 seed. However they are putting SDSU women at a 6 seed but IMO they should be a 3 or 4.


----------



## KEN W

Well the Gophers beat Northwestern today.Play Michigan State tomorrw......which is who the Bison are trying to play next week in Minneapolis.It would be almost a home crown down there.


----------

